# Funny



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

OK, this has nothing to do with prepping, but it's funny as hell. (I guess this assumes hell would be funny)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Ed Bassmaster is funny as hell. Here are a few of his.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Few more


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Had to share this.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This is just too funny...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the Brit's Balls of Steel series with Neg and the Bunny Boiler. Funny as hell.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I LOVE THIS STUFF!!! 





Admit it! Your gonna look all over your mailbox aren't you?!?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought i was a Lonely ED Bassmaster enthusiest..BARTLEDO>>>>


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL Barteldo


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone with any sticker is a target - the color means nothing. You should also check to see if there is an "X" painted on the road in front of your mailbox. The "X" will show up on the UV camera of the drones. The only way to get rid of it is to cover it with something opaque to UV.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Mailbox stickers are nowhere near as funny as...

Cop, "What's this right here?"

Guy, "That's my penis."

Cop, "That's your penis, alright. Sorry about that."

Guy, "That's alright"

You think this cop's cop buddies are ever gonna let him hear the end of that? LOL


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

What day is it?
View attachment 2967


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

By the way, those stickers on your mailbox were probably put there by your paperboy. One color means you get the daily paper, another color means you get the weekend paper only, and the third color means you get daily and weekend editions.

If any of you see stickers on your street but not on your box, add one and see if you start getting the paper.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

MUST BE legit! It says police right on it!

Gold Police Rescue Pocket Knife Spring Assisted Opening Tactical Knives | eBay


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! the "spring assist makes that a dangerous weapon in Seattle, WA. The fact that it is over 6" long when open puts it firmly in that same category of dangerous weapon. Right up there with "any fixed bladed knife, sword..." like your butter knife.

I am really glad to be out of that city!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

spring assisted just became legal in TX 9/1


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

In South Carolina, long arms (rifles and shotguns) and any kind of bladed weapon you choose is perfectly legal open carry as long as you don't have it on you while committing a crime.

Feel like walking down the street with a switch blade in one hand, a machete in your other, and an AK47 slung on your shoulder? Sal good. Just don't be trying to hide them from people! THAT'S illegal. 

I asked specifically about automatic knives (switch blades). Long as it's in a sheath on your belt, that's "open carry" and fine. Anything in your pocket is a technical no no.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ALL knives have a mind of their own, They are evil, they kill people. We need more knife control.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of knives and returning the hijacked thread


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And I still like this one.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Reality 

Who To Blame - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

For even more fun, take these to school to play with your friends! The good 'ol days...






Half the boys in my elementary school had a Barlow or Case pocket knife on them any given day. Through the miracle of having parents who weren't more interested in their cell phones than raising their kids, we all survived!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Look for it.... 

Best Photobombs of 2012... - The Meta Picture


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2995
.....


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

For The Skeptics: The Planned Destruction of America Printed on US Currency | InvestmentWatch


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with prepping, but it's funny as hell. (I guess this assumes hell would be funny)
> 
> ]


It would almost have to be with nearly all the comedians.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Not my dog, but WIN!

View attachment 3037


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

HA HA! _Arabs are hosed now!_ 

Saudi Arabia's women plan day of action to change driving laws | World news | The Guardian


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Glitch Girl"

Mystery swirls around Obamacare covergirl


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back when TV was funny and still worth watching:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This guy has a serious death wish...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Did y'all see Meangreen's 1st music video?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Hahaha pretty good..thanks for the fun stuff!!! :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't tell anyone but I think I found Inor's BOL


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Did y'all see Meangreen's 1st music video?


Just got home and watched the video and I was pretty ticked off but my wife says I'm over reacting and I have to take a time out, so I guess I'm not mad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The world is a better place because of the women (woman) in our lives. They help us keep a better perspective when we pay attention.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry had to share this:

This morning, the Muslim Brotherhood warned the United States that if the United States continued meddling in Egypt , Libya , Syria, Iran, Iraq and other potential hot spots in the Middle East, they intend to cut off America 's supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers.

If this action does not yield sufficient results, cab drivers will be next, followed by Dell, AT&T, and AOL customer service reps.

Finally, if all else fails, they have threatened to not send us any more presidents.

It's gonna get ugly.


----------

